# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí >  Bỏ túi 4 địa chỉ tư vấn tâm lý tốt nhất hiện nay

## kiemsl34

Bỏ túi 4 địa chỉ tư vấn tâm lý tốt nhất hiện nay
Cuộc sống vốn dĩ không có màu hồng nên không thiếu những thời điểm bạn cảm thấy về tắc, không biết định hướng như thế nào cho tương lai hay thậm chí muốn buông xuôi mọi thứ,... Với mong muốn giúp bạn có thể giải bày, tâm sự mọi vấn đề, nên không ít các cơ sở tư vấn tâm lý xuất hiện. Cùng điểm qua 4 địa chỉ mà bạn có thể tin tưởng dưới đây.
=> *Nghe nhạc Bolero trữ tình hay nhất tại Nhac.vn*



Trung tâm nghiên cứu và Tham vấn Tâm lý Family thuộc công ty TNHH MTV Nghiên cứu và Tham vấn Tâm lý Family. Đây là một trong những địa chỉ tư vấn tâm lý hàng đầu tại thành phố biển Đà Nẵng.*


*Trung tâm sẽ giúp bạn lấy lại cân bằng trong cuộc sống hôn nhân và gia đình*


Trung tâm tư vấn tâm lý này hoạt động dựa trên giá trị cốt lõi của gia đình, đó là sự gắn kết chặt chẽ giữa các thành viên trong gia đình với nhau. Khi một thành viên gặp khó khăn thì các thành viên còn lại sẵn sàng chia sẻ, giúp đỡ, để xây dựng gia đình chan chứa tình yêu thương, mang đậm nét văn hóa của người Việt đồng thời không thiếu yếu tố hiện đại.
=> *Tải nhạc Mp3 miễn phí cực nhanh tại Nhac.vn*
Bên cạnh dịch vụ chính là tư vấn tâm lý gia đình thì tại trung tâm nghiên cứu và tham vấn tâm lý Family còn có các dịch vụ tư vấn khác như: Trị liệu các vấn đề về sang chấn tâm lý, trầm cảm, hoang tưởng; tư vấn tâm lý tình yêu cho các cặp đôi; đánh giá khả năng của trẻ thông qua chỉ số thông minh IQ và cảm xúc EQ.


Với đội ngũ bác sĩ tư vấn tâm lý chuyên môn cao, được đào tại nước ngoài giàu kinh nghiệm cũng như tận tâm trong công việc, luôn sẵn sàng tư vấn, giải đáp tất tần tật thắc mắc của bạn đang gặp phải trong cuộc sống. Nhờ vậy là đây không chỉ là địa chỉ tư vấn tâm lý được người dân Đà Nẵng tin tưởng mà còn là cơ sở được đông đảo người dân tại các tỉnh, thành khác trên cả nước tìm đến để điều trị các vấn đề liên quan đến tâm lý.


*Trung tâm tư vấn tâm lý 24/7 Hà Nội*
Với phương châm làm việc là mang lại hạnh phúc và sức khỏe đến tất cả khách hàng mà trung tâm tư vấn tâm lý 24/7 luôn nỗ lực để hoàn thiện mình và trở thành một trong những địa chỉ đầu ngành về tư vấn tâm lý tình cảm tại Hà thành.

Các chuyên gia tư vấn tại trung tâm, sẽ lắng nghe mọi vấn đề của bạn đồng thời đưa ra những lời khuyên chân thành, hữu ích nhất
Đến với trung tâm, bạn sẽ được các chuyên gia tư vấn tâm lý, tháo gỡ từng khó khăn, vướng mắc đang gặp phải trong công việc, hôn nhân, gia đình,... Mỗi cuộc điều trị tâm lý tại đây luôn đạt được sự hài lòng tối đa từ khách hàng.


Các dịch vụ nổi bật, được đánh giá cao nhất tại trung tâm, phải kể đến như: tư vấn tâm lý hôn nhân gia đình,* tư vấn tâm lý tình cảm lứa đôi, Tư vấn, trị liệu trầm cảm, rối loạn tâm lý không uống thuốc, tư vấn tâm lý học đường,...*


=> *Nghe tuyển tập nhạc Bolero siêu hay*


*Tổng đài tư vấn tâm lý miễn phí**
Bạn đang có chuyện buồn, không biết tâm sự cùng ai? Bạn đang lo lắng cho tương lai nhưng không biết phải làm thế nào? Bạn đang gặp vướng mắc trong cuộc sống hôn nhân? Bạn cần một lời khuyên chân thành, hữu ích giữa bộn bề cuộc sống, áp lực công việc? Bạn muốn chinh phục người ấy nhưng không biết phải bắt đầu từ đâu?,... Tất cả sẽ được giải đáp và tháo gỡ với tư vấn tâm lý miễn phí qua điện thoại.


Với phương châm hoạt động “Người bạn tâm tình trong từng cuộc gọi” mà tổng đài tư vấn đã ra đời với số điện thoại dễ ghi nhớ: 19006184 hay 19006186.*

Đội ngũ chuyên gia tư vấn miễn phí luôn sẵn sàng lắng nghe mọi tâm tư, nỗi niềm đồng thời đưa ra những lời khuyên bổ ích, giúp bạn vượt qua các vấn đề đang gặp phải


Đội ngũ chuyên gia tư vấn miễn phí không những có kiến thức chuyên môn sâu, rộng mà còn đóng vai trò như những người bạn, luôn lắng nghe mọi vấn đề mà bạn đang gặp phải. Từ đó, đưa ra những lời khuyên hữu ích, những giải pháp tối ưu, để bạn vượt qua cơn khủng hoảng hay street đó, lấy lại cân bằng trong cuộc sống.


Cách tư vấn tâm lý qua điện thoại
Cách 1: Bấm số 1900 6184, sau đó nhấn phím 9.


Cách 2: Kết nối với tổng đài 1900 6184, chọn phím 0 để đặt lịch hẹn nếu bạn muốn tư vấn trực tiếp với chuyên gia tại văn phòng của công ty.


*Trung tâm tư vấn tâm lý và đào tạo ý tưởng Việt*
Trung tâm tư vấn tâm lý và đào tạo ý tưởng Việt mang đến mô hình tư vấn tâm lý online, vô cùng thuận tiện cho những ai đang gặp vấn đề về tâm lý hay vướng mắc trong cuộc sống cần có người cho bạn một lời khuyên nhưng vì một lý do nào đó không thể đến các trung tâm tư vấn trực tiếp.



Hình thức tư vấn tâm lý online, giúp bạn giải quyết mọi vấn đề đang gặp phải trong cuộc sống hôn nhân


Với đội ngũ tư vấn viên đông đảo, sẵn sàng tư vấn 24/7 qua hình thức tư vấn tâm lý trực tuyến qua chat mà các vấn đề như: Bạo lực, đồng tính, hôn nhân hay các tình huống tư vấn tâm lý học đường sẽ được chuyên gia tư vấn tâm lý online tháo gỡ một cách hiệu quả nhất.
=> *Top 4 truyện ngôn tình hay nhất*
Đặc biệt, hình thức tư vấn tâm lý trực tuyến miễn phí này tuyệt đối bảo mật nên bạn không phải lo lắng hay bận tâm về vấn đề thông tin cá nhân bị lộ lọt hay người thân, bạn bè phát hiện.


Hy vọng với 4 địa chỉ tư vấn tâm lý mà chúng tôi giới thiệu trên đây, từ các trung tâm uy tín đến tư vấn tâm lý trực tuyến miễn phí đã giúp bạn bỏ túi thêm cho mình những địa chỉ giải tỏa tâm lý, tháo gỡ các vướng mắc trong cuộc sống một cách hiệu quả nhất. Chúc các bạn sớm lấy lại cân bằng trong cuộc sống, sống vui - khỏe - có ích!
=> *Madison Beer nóng bỏng trong Hãy trao cho anh*

----------

